# Alternativen zur Abhakmatte



## Steffen90 (2. April 2007)

moin
gibt es alternativen zu einer abhakmatte?
ich bin nur ein gelegenheitskarpfenangler un da wär ich sehr froh wenn es irgendeine alternative zur abhakmatte gibt! 
was ich mir überlegt hab: einfach eine plastiktüte mit watte ausstopfen und oben zukleben|bla:  ist schnell passiert und müsste doch eingendlich auch gehn!


----------



## AltBierAngler (2. April 2007)

*AW: Alternativen zur Abhakmatte*

dann kauf dir lieber ne billige gibts für unter 10 euro und kann mehr als ne plastiktüte, it vorallem unkomplizierter..


----------



## Steffen90 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Alternativen zur Abhakmatte*

ja da gibts nochn problem.... ich geb viel zu viel geld fürs angeln aus.... meint jedenfalls mein vater!|krach: 
deshalb frag ich halt obs irgendeine alternative gibt!


----------



## bennie (2. April 2007)

*AW: Alternativen zur Abhakmatte*

keine wirkliche.... spar halt woanders


----------



## Steffen90 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Alternativen zur Abhakmatte*

das sagst du so leicht..... und zum händler geht auch nur alle 2 monate! also irgendwas muss bis spätestens donnerstag her!


----------



## bennie (2. April 2007)

*AW: Alternativen zur Abhakmatte*

ok, eine hab ich ... Keschern, im Wasser abhaken, hochheben - Foto und tschüss ......


----------



## Steffen90 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Alternativen zur Abhakmatte*

so gehts auch:q  ich denk ich kescher die jungs und hak sie ohne foto im wasser ab! ist auf jeden fall am schonensden! esseidenn es ist nen 20 pfünder:q  der wird noch fotografiert!


----------



## AltBierAngler (2. April 2007)

*AW: Alternativen zur Abhakmatte*

sonst stell dir n kleines eimerchen wasser hin und wenn du einen gekeschert hast schütt das aus und leg den aufs feuchte grass, im wasser kann das schon mal in die hose gehen....

mfg chris


----------



## Steffen90 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Alternativen zur Abhakmatte*

das mit dem im wasser abhaken klappt schon! auf das sehr spärlich vorhandene gras leg ich keinen fisch! die steinchen und der sand würden ihm nicht so gut bekommen!

also meine liste für die nächsten anschaffungen ist schon wieder viiiiiiieeeeellll zu lang! aber was sein muss das muss eben sein!


----------



## AltBierAngler (2. April 2007)

*AW: Alternativen zur Abhakmatte*

ja das kenne ich grad mal der zweite und ch hab schon wieder alles für angelkram verpulvert


----------



## Pilkman (2. April 2007)

*AW: Alternativen zur Abhakmatte*

Moin!

Abhakmatten gibt es zwar wirklich schon für sehr kleines Geld, aber wenn Du das unbedingt auch noch sparen willst, nimm eine dickwandige, größere Mülltüte, polstere die innen z.B. mit ´nem alten Pullover, ´ner Decke oder sonstwas für Altklamotten aus und feuchte sie außen an, bevor Du den Fisch drauf legst. 

Wäre zumindest ´ne geeignete Behelfsmöglichkeit, Holger alias Gerätefetischist hat mal ein umgedrehtes Kinderschlauchboot empfohlen, vielleicht hast Du sowas ja noch.


----------



## Steffen90 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Alternativen zur Abhakmatte*

jetz hab ich mich schon dazu durchgerungen mir eine zu kaufen und jetzt bin ich doch wieder am überlegen|uhoh: 
aber was solls:q ich kauf mir einfach ne abhakmatte! bis ich die hab werd ich nen müllsack benutzen! 
oder die fischlein doch lieber im wasser abhaken.........??

danke @all!


----------



## bennie (2. April 2007)

*AW: Alternativen zur Abhakmatte*

hak sie lieber im kescher im wasser ab wenn das klappt (hilfe des kumpels) und kaufs dir beizeiten eine große wie z.b. die von masterbaits oder anaconda (25-30.- sind nicht die welt)
hauptsach viel wasser drauf!


----------



## Ronen (3. April 2007)

*AW: Alternativen zur Abhakmatte*



> Holger alias Gerätefetischist hat mal ein umgedrehtes Kinderschlauchboot empfohlen, vielleicht hast Du sowas ja noch.



sollte dies net der Fall sein dann hab ich noch eins über. Dies geb ich kostenfrei zum wohle der gefangenen Fische ab!


----------



## fisch2080 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Alternativen zur Abhakmatte*

Ein Stück ISO-Matte geht auch ganz gut.


----------



## Marc38120 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Alternativen zur Abhakmatte*

Baut euch doch selber eine, die Materialien sind günstig und der Aufwand gering, guckst du hier ---------->http://www.lutz-huelsse.de/themen/angelgeraete/verschiedenes/verschiedenes_text/abhakmatte.htm

MfG

Marc


----------



## bennie (3. April 2007)

*AW: Alternativen zur Abhakmatte*

finde ich aber viiiiel zu dünn!


----------



## ae71 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Alternativen zur Abhakmatte*

also die anleitung finde ich toll! besser die als garkeine! und wenn sie sie wirklich doppelt bzw verfierfacht draufkleben ist sie mind genauso dick wie die billig abhakmatten!
aber wenn man mal beim askari schaut da gibt es abhakmatten für 7€ da braucht man nicht wirklich sich die arbeit machen mit sowas! aber es gibt leute denen tut jeder euro weh. also selbermachen! was auch möglich wäre, ist das man eine isomatte in der gewünschten länge abschneidet und noch eine lage drauf macht. sie zusammenklebt und am besten in einen grossen kunstofftüte reinmacht und die zusammenschweißt/klebt! das ist auch schön dick und sollte auch reichen! und immer schön die matte vor dem fisch draufmachen nass machen!!! ist sehr wichtig! es gibt leute die haben eine abhakmatte und die ist voll in der sonne und legen den fisch dann drauf und wundern sich das er durch/gar ist!#6
grüsse
toni


----------



## bennie (3. April 2007)

*AW: Alternativen zur Abhakmatte*

die billige dünne askarimatte zieht wasser. hab sie selber für hechte vom steg. nen großen karpfen würde ich auch nicht unbedingt drauflegen. wenn schon dann 130x90 und dick gepolstert. die paar euro mehr.


----------



## DogTag (3. April 2007)

*AW: Alternativen zur Abhakmatte*

Ich versteh manchmal echt nicht, warum soviele Leute auf eine Abhakmatte verzichten wollen!?

Die Dinger gibt es mittlerweile zwischen 10-20 Euro und da ist nicht immer Schrott dabei.

Bevor ich einen Karpfen ins Gras oder auf eine Plastiktüte legen würde, würde ich lieber gar nicht mehr auf Karpfen angeln.

Übrigens lege ich auch einen Waller auf eine Abhakmatte. Die haben wir uns selbst gebaut. Eine glatte Aussenplane doppelt genäht und mit Unmengen an Styrokugeln gefüllt. Da ich eh nie einen Fisch mitnehme, brauche ich den Tierchen auch nicht unnötigerweise noch mehr Verletzungen zuführen.

Auf eBay gehen manche Abhakmatten für ganz kleines Geld weg.

Edit: Die alten grünen Ponchos von der Bundeswehr würden sich zum Bau auch noch gut eignen. Die kosten bei uns - sofern noch erhältlich - 11 Euro. Die Ponchos sind gummiert und man könnte sie ebenfalls doppelt legen und mit Kügelchen füllen. (wem die paar Euro zuviel sind)


----------



## karpmike (3. April 2007)

*AW: Alternativen zur Abhakmatte*

ich finde wenn man schon einen haufen geld fürs angeln ausgibt,
gerade beim karpangeln dann sollte man auch die paar euro noch über haben. du tust dir nicht nur einen gefallen sondern in erster linie dem fisch. versuchs mal bei e-bay. habe dort selber eine matte für 11 euro erworben|kopfkrat


----------



## esox_105 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Alternativen zur Abhakmatte*

Ein genügend großes Stück Luftpolsterfolie, und das evtl doppelt legen ... :m


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (3. April 2007)

*AW: Alternativen zur Abhakmatte*

Was soll denn das ganze Geschiss hier?

Kauf dir ne Abhakmatte und fertig die 10 € wirste schon noch aufbringen bald ist ja Ostern!

Meine hat glaube ich 20 € gekostet ist aber ein super Teil darauf könnte ich sogar gut schlafen :q 

Wie gesagt spar woanders und verzichte nicht auf ne Matte  :vik: 


GreeZ  Toller Hecht


----------



## Steffen90 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Alternativen zur Abhakmatte*

ich versteh grad nicht wieso ihr euch hier aufregt!|kopfkrat 
ich hab doch gesagt das ich mir ne matte kauf!
ich hab halt was auf die schnelle fürs nachtangeln am donnerstag gesucht!


----------

